# Help for Heroes Competition and the Winner is: PeeJay



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

_TinaGlenn (your charity Czar) has agreed to the following competition_

I am going round the coast of UK and last year reached Sutton Bridge near the Wash. My coastal mileage so far is *5380*. The start and end point is of the total trip is the Redbridge causeway exit slip road in Southampton at 50° 55' 12" N and 1° 28' 42" W.

See my Blog for details of trip >Click HERE<

*So the competition is: 

Guess what my mileage will be at the end.

How to enter

Make a donation/pledge to the MHF charity then put your guess in this thread or PM me.

What do you win 

A Bottle of fine Malt Whisky from my collection* (see also below)

*Some clarifications*

If you make an anonymous donation you can still take part; give your guess to Tina who will pm me.

If you don't want a malt whisky I will give an alternative bottle of spirits.

Those that have already donated can take part (I make that gdleeds, Wakk44, SueandRodger and Steamdrivenandy).

The time limit for this competition is when I finish and publish the mileage which probably will be sometime in May but could be as early as April.

If you haven't a clue about the mileage let me say that I have recently seen estimates of the length of coastline from 5500 to 8000 miles but the mileage that counts is the one on my motorhome and that depends on how close it can get to the edge. (There may be clues in the blogs or in my blog related posts/threads)

Any dispute about this competition will be arbitrated by TinaGlenn

_please keep this thread in view by posting, even if its only a bump_



















I couldn't find a tin to rattle so I had to shake those instead

*COMPETITION ENDS 18th APRIL*


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

What an excellent idea to raise money for a worthwhile charity.Although I don't drink spirits of any kind the equivalent in guinness will be fine :lol: 

As you are on the home run and have completed 5380 miles so far I reckon you will do about another 1000 miles to the finish in Southampton,bearing in mind there are some wriggly bits around Norfolk,Suffolk,Essex and Kent.

So 6400 miles in my intelligent guess.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A very worthy cause Frank, so I have stickied it for you.  

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you both

So as it stands I'm taking a couple of crates of Guinness to Mansfield


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

New feature

If I see you've donated to the charity from the info on the MHF front page I'll be sending you a PM to advise you of the competition.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Excellent idea Frunk, but you must've been supping that whisky when you posted - STEVEdrivenandy is close but not sufficiently superheated :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I reckon you'll be somewhere very close to 7,000 miles at the end. So my entry is exactly 7,000.

STEAMdrivenandy


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Frank,

Could you put up a link to where we can donate to the MHF charity please? I've looked in the obvious places but it appears not to be obvious.  Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Thank you both
> 
> So as it stands I'm taking a couple of crates of Guinness to Mansfield


Mansfield???

Have we missed something?

Thanks for the PM Frank. I will respond accordingly.........soon. :wink:

*Dougie*, in Frank's absence, >>Home page, scroll down to far right<<

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

For *Asprn*










For *Jock* at the time there was only one guess


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> For *Jock* at the time there was only one guess


And here's me thinking that there could be another excuse to get out in the MH, ie, a meet in Mansfield. :lol:

BTW, you've cheated by adding the charity info location, on your "edited" post at 07.45. :hathat11:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> BTW, you've cheated by adding the charity info location, on your "edited" post at 07.45. :hathat11:


Jock's obviously having a slow day at home. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

JockandRita said:


> clipped ...BTW, you've cheated by adding the charity info location, on your "edited" post at 07.45. :hathat11:
> 
> Jock. :wink:


? edited at 07.45 like it says on the Edit it was 6.37pm ????


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its hard work keeping this in the top of the forum

Anyway I'm looking at a new feature to add to this thread










It shows the guesses so far without giving too much away

PS this has got dummy data in


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> Jock's obviously having a slow day at home. :lol:
> 
> Dougie.





sallytrafic said:


> ? edited at 07.45 like it says on the Edit it was 6.37pm ????


Oh, lets all get pedantic, why don't we? :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:

*BTW, you've cheated by adding the charity info location, on your "edited" post, at 07.45. :hathat11:*
Frank, I didn't infer that your post was edited at 07.45, but referred to your edited post, which was initially posted at 07.45, and as you rightly point out, edited at 18.37.

I might be a Scot, however I do think that I have a good grasp of Lizzie's english, grammar and puntuation, etc.

For example. If it's a braw bricht, moon licht nicht the nicht,
then it's a richt, ye ken.

See what I mean. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

but surely Jock a real pedant would have pointed out your missing apostrophe in "then it's a richt, ye ken." :lol:

anyway your post gives me a bumpette opportunity


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

And another bumpette.



sallytrafic said:


> but surely Jock a real pedant would have pointed out your missing apostrophe in "then it's a richt, ye ken." :lol:
> 
> anyway your post gives me a bumpette opportunity


Do you mean, "a'richt"? Then yes, a real pedant. :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

40 all . . . . Frank to serve! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You would think given the overwhelming poll in favour of this charity I wouldn't have to resort to banter with Jock to keep this topic red hot.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> You would think given the overwhelming poll in favour of this charity I wouldn't have to resort to banter with Jock to keep this topic red hot.


I totally agree Frank. I was expecting a much greater response for the charity too.

I haven't had a chance to think about the mileage yet, but will do, and PM you.



Zebedee said:


> 40 all . . . . Frank to serve! Wink Laughing Laughing


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I know what you are doing Jock.

You are secretly driving your wee coach over the route to get the exact mileage, and you don't even like Whisky :lol:


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

My guess is 6137 miles.

Will the winner have a choice of either whisky or whiskey  

Mark


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Either as you wish Mark


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I know what you are doing Jock.
> You are secretly driving your wee coach over the route to get the exact mileage, and you don't even like Whisky :lol:


You are right Frank, I don't like whisky, but I can assure you that I would not resort to such measures, in my draughty old double decker, even if I thought I was in with a chance of getting close to the final mileage. 
Anyway, I bet there are a few height/width restrictions along the way, that would scupper my efforts. :lol: :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I think I'll have to have a couple of cases of 'Plooky Bird'* ready if your guess looks a good one.

*Speckled Hen* 

*  A beer


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Come on Folks there must be some more interest than this surely. I honestly thought I would have my work cut out taking down all the guesses.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Guesses so far










Plenty of room for more guesses


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Frank,

I sent a donation of £41.77 to Help for Heroes for the Status Aerial that Steve kindly sent to me.

I've no idea what to do now, but I'll have a guess at, say, 6311 miles if thats ok.

Regards, Gareth


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think there may have been a small misunderstanding Gareth did you send your donation directly to Help for Heroes or to MHF for Hope for Heroes?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I think people ain't feeling very charitable at the moment.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A bump just on the off chance


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello,
I'd like to plump for 6917miles. Is there a celebration planned at Redbridge? I think I could make that.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Your guess has been recorded quite a spread now


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There are at least three that have donated but have yet to make guesses


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

What a great idea Frank! 

If you need any banners or anything ask Matt/Kibs- he works there at the moment...I am sure they might be able to add some bits to the pot for the best guess....Matt?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks littlenell perhaps Tinaglen will be in touch.

A reminder to those who have donated but not yet made a guess we may start our last bits at the end of this month so the competition could be over shortly.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right I have a guess from JockandRita that leaves

G2EWS
bmb1uk
sueandroger 

of donators to guess so far


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> Right I have a guess from JockandRita that leaves
> 
> G2EWS
> bmb1uk
> ...


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No - you are well in time. Will finish when I publish the end mileage in May sometime I guess.

Quite a spread of mileages so far - the base line represents 1000 miles


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

any one remember this thread?


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah, just waiting for my prize


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Zuma said:


> Yeah, just waiting for my prize


Well I've done part 7 and will finish the blog this week sometime minus any clue on mileages thus far. So its still open for anyone to enter. (anyone donating to MHF for Help for Heroes that is  ) But I'll be doing part 8 soon and then it will be over.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sound of 'Ching' in the charity till I expect some more entries soon.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

7373 miles, no logic, pure guess :? brens


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mileages*

8351 miles and 76 yards.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Mileages*



Rapide561 said:


> 8351 miles and 76 yards.
> 
> Russell


Thanks Russell (not) I will be up all night redoing my spreadsheet to fit that guess on. Its Southampton in Hampshire not Southampton in Maine ... I should have made it clearer 

I think we should treat it as a typo and we should let you have another guess

....... and brens has had two guesses so will be choosing which one

its all coming apart at the seams


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I hear the cash register sounding again


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mileages*

Ok then 7016 miles and 22 yards.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Current guesses


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pms sent to
peejay karlb lindyloot and javea03730


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm waiting for guesses from










edit it was £160 when I started rattling the tin so we've moved it along a bit still running behind meeting the target though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Frank,

6439

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Kelcat and Groucho you have pms


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

more guesses have arrived


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Frank Have been away with no it connection
My guess is 6987
Lin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

duly recorded Lin 

Ta


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Still need more that have donated to guess and lets face it more of the rest of you to donate.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

BUMP
Ever feel like you are flogging a dead horse Frank?  

You have posted 33 times trying to gee up interest in this charity!

There have been only14 others that have posted on this thread (with a number of pm's)

Hopefully there will be some late entries coming up on the rails :lol: 

Or maybe they have all gone lame  Or worse in the Knackers yard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Brens Sometimes I don't know why I bother either. There was a lot of support for the charity when people were choosing it. It wasn't my choice much preferring a water aid charity but I thought I would do a little to help. Words after all are very cheap


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well perhaps it's worth it after all there has been a tinkle from the cash register overnight and BTW 'anonymous' you can still do the competition - see how on original post.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If anyone wants to enter this competition and would rather not use paypal, you can also donate through online banking and by paying your donation over the counter at any bank.

Just PM me for the banking details  

Frank you are doing a wonderfull job, thanks to all the entrants so far, no reason not to have a guess now if the paypal issue was the only thing stopping you :wink: 

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tina I'm waiting for quite a few guesses from those that have donated.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Last few days*

Starting out on part 8 any day now so competition will be over by middle of April

Still awaiting guesses from


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Right we've finished and I know the mileage subject to arithmetical checks.

Still need guesses from










I will give one week more for new donations and for the above to submit their guesses then announce the winner next Sunday night ie this time next week.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Result will be announced at 21.00

any last minute guesses?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The Mileage was 6512 and the winner was Peejay with 6439 Congrats I'll be in touch


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

PeeJay you have a PM


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done PeeJay  and well done Frank :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well I'll be..

First time i've won anything for years,  

Thanks Frank, I do hope your idea also raised a bit extra for Help For Heroes.

Single malt eh, that'll be a treat, well chuffed.

Pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It was quite a clear cut result Pete with a spread of guesses of 5876 to 7373 your closest rivals were Wakk44 and Kelcat.


----------

